
Epubjs: a browser-based ePub reader implemented in JavaScript - anoved
http://blog.threepress.org/2009/02/09/introducing-epubjs/
======
smikhanov
The reading experience is very smooth. Once mobile devices will be supported
(I tried it on my iPhone despite the supported browsers list not mentioning
Mobile Safari, but it's not usable there), this might be a viable alternative
to native eBook software.

Great job.

------
vessenes
She refs two newer ones:

rePublish (LGPL3): <http://github.com/blaine/rePublish>

Monocle (MIT): <http://github.com/joseph/Monocle>

I liked Monocle's looks a little better.

------
camiller
16 months old and and she does not plan on updating it. She even links to a
couple more advanced JS epub readers in a recent comment.

